# Hard but moisturizing goat milk bar recipes?



## Narnia75 (May 16, 2015)

Hi all! Is it possible to make a GM bar that is hard but moisturizing/conditioning? I made some, but they are all too soft!!

I would love to have some recipes if there is such a thing! Thanks for your help!


----------



## CircleStarRanch (Dec 24, 2010)

If your recipe uses beeswax, just up the amount of beeswax. Will make it harder without affecting the other ingredients.

-Dutch


----------



## Narnia75 (May 16, 2015)

Thx! I guess I can add it to any recipe? Up to what % can I use beeswax?


----------



## Daydreamer7102 (Mar 23, 2012)

Adding salt to your water before adding lye will make a harder bar. I use a 15% solution of salt water, some people use up to 20 or 25% I think. That's a percentage of the water weight, not the total weight. Also, increase the oils that are hard a room temperature--coconut, lard, tallow, and butters like shea or cocoa butter.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Another thing to consider is that your bar will harden as it cures. 

If you can post your recipe maybe we can help you tweak it.


----------



## IrishCowgirl (Oct 17, 2016)

Well, is your current recipe cold or hot process? I find cold process soap to be harder. Also, if you mix it really well before putting it in molds, it should be harder.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

It's the type of oils you use that determines the hardness of the bar. The process cp or hp shouldn't matter. 

Change your recipe around for harder bars. Ideally you want aprox 60% soft/ 40% hard oils. Soft oils are the ones that are normally liquid at room temp (olive, sunflower, almond, etc.). Hard oils are solid at room temp (coconut oil, lard, tallow, crisco, and pretty much most butters like cocoa butter.)


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I made soap a few mths ago...first time for quite a while... the trusty mms calculator and fresh goats milk...palm kernel oil substanable source Coconut oil Olive oil made a lovely hard bar. Improving the moisturizing component for the next batch I will add Sweet Almond oil


----------

